

Sergey Brin’s Younger Brother Co-Founds A Startup Of His Own - jonli1
http://techcrunch.com/2013/07/30/sergey-brins-younger-brother-co-founds-a-startup-of-his-own/

======
SamuelCroft
Way to go brother! Keep up the great work. ~S

------
apirner
Congrats Sam :)

